# Curse ya for Breeding Adobe



## BananaRepublic (Apr 29, 2015)

This is a recent conversation I had with the Adobe chat service. I admit that I may have been misunderstood but sometimes the chat option is the stupidest thing in the world. I have removed names etc.



Hello! Welcome to Adobe Customer Service.
12:40:26 IST

Operator 
Could you please elaborate your issue?
12:42:00 IST

you:
When I attempt to login I am told that my ID has been terminated
12:42:33 IST

Operator 
Thank you for the information. I will be glad to check and assist you with this issue.
12:42:33 IST

May I please have your email address registered with Adobe?
12:44:33 IST

you
Am I was registered with the email xxxx@xx but I thing there may be aan administrative discrepancy 
12:44:43 IST

Operator 
Thank you for the email address.
12:44:53 IST


Operator :
I checked and see that you have been contacted us to close your Adobe id 
 So you are unable to access your account.
12:50:02 IST

Operator 
Are we still connected?
12:50:20 IST

you:
yes I am connected
12:50:30 IST

Operator :
Okay
12:50:38 IST

Operator :
Do you have further questions?
12:51:00 IST

you:
please give me a minute to type. It takes you five minutes to respond to me
12:51:10 IST

Operator :

Okay.
12:53:10 IST

you:

That address was terminated on my request but during the time it took for this to work through the system,10 days, I inadvertently registered a adobe plan under that address
12:54:28 IST

you:

I now do not know what my ID is or what email its registered too. (end)
12:56:49 IST

Operator :

I see that you have PhotoshopLRCC subscription under xxx.com. As the account has been deleted you are unable to access it.
12:57:12 IST

you:

yes
12:58:53 IST

Operator :

Please allow me 2-3 minutes while I check what best could be done.
12:59:04 IST

you:

Right
12:59:30 IST

you:

Please tell me before you do it
13:01:19 IST

Operator :

Thank you for your patience.
13:01:35 IST

Operator :

Do you wish to access the subscription under xxxxxxx ?
13:03:27 IST

you:

Is it possible to register it under xxxx@xxx
13:06:15 IST

you:

are you still connected
13:07:13 IST

Operator :

I see that you have placed the order for Creative Cloud Photography plan (one-year, prepaid) with order# ADxxx
13:07:53 IST

Operator :

In this case, I will escalate the case to our relevant team to cancel the subscription for you. Please go ahead and place the new order under the different email address.
13:08:03 IST

Operator :

click here
13:08:15 IST

Operator :

Please use the above link to place the new order
13:09:34 IST

you:

No look if I have to jump through those hopes just reopen that ID (old ID)
13:10:35 IST

Operator :

So you want use xxx@com as your Adobe id?
13:11:15 IST

you:

Yes 
13:14:24 IST

Operator :

As you have requested to delete the Adobe id it may not possible to re activate it. However, I will have this case escalated to our next level team. Our relevant team will contact you via email with in 2-3 days.
13:16:07 IST

you:

You could have just pointed this out when I asked the question is it possible to register with a new address. It would have been a yes or no anser
13:17:12 IST

Operator :

Yes, you can place the new order with the new email address.
13:18:15 IST

you:

no I wanted to know if you could just remove the old email and add the new one seing as the old email has been terminated
13:18:52 IST

Operator :

No, it is not possible to do that.
13:19:36 IST

Operator :

However, you can go ahead and place the new order under new email address. So that I can escalate the case to our relevant team to cancel the old subscription and help you with the refund
13:20:29 IST

you:


and when would I be refunded the money from the previous subscription
13:21:13 IST

Operator :

Our relevant team will contact you and help you with that.
13:23:03 IST

you:

Lord just forget the new address xxx@xx  and assume I want to go ahead and reopen the old ID under the address xxx@xxx.com
13:23:37 IST

Operator :

Alright.
13:23:53 IST

Operator :

Let me escalate the case to reactivate your old Adobe id.
13:24:02 IST

you:

Do that
13:25:41 IST

Operator :

Sure.
13:25:41 IST

Operator :
Is there anything else I can help you with? 
13:25:50 IST

you:

No
13:26:13 IST

Operator :

Thank you! it was my pleasure assisting you today. Have a nice day.
13:26:13 IST


----------

